# Throttlestop not showing in notifications bar after startup



## MrPaul (May 17, 2020)

Hello, first post here, but been reading for a few months. 

I have been using throttlestop for a few months now on a few different laptops. 
On my Gigabite Aero s i have ThrottleStop set to run at startup. I followed the steps (from the notebookreview i believe) to have windows task scheduler to launch on startup ect.

It launches on startup, but i just wont show up on the notifications bar. (can confirm by seeing it in task manager

On other and previous laptops of mine such as my Dell XPS13 and my prevous Asus Zenbook pro duo i9, they both would launch and appear on the notifications bar.

I have got the latest version of throttlestop running. have tried the Beta version with same issue. 

Anyone have any suggestions. 
Thanks


----------



## unclewebb (May 17, 2020)

Task Scheduler Guide





						TechnologyGuide
					

Thank you for visiting the TechnologyGuide network. Unfortunately, these forums are no longer active. We extend a heartfelt thank you to the entire community for their steadfast support—it is really you, our readers, that drove




					forum.notebookreview.com
				



Follow the guide exactly. Did you check, "Run only when the user is logged on"?

Do you select at least one Notification Area icon?







Make sure ThrottleStop is not hiding in the Windows hidden icons area.

What version of Windows 10 are you running? This is still working OK for me in Windows 10 -1909.


----------



## MrPaul (May 17, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> Task Scheduler Guide
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The oddest thing. I deleted the task, and followed those steps (only difference was clicking "create a basic task") 
i also chose the CPU temp from the notification area section. now it works! thanks. 
i use to have the red power icon. 

Thanks!


----------

